# Coiler in Cape Town



## dombank (17/12/20)

Hi guys,

I am looking for a coiler to get me some 3.5 mm 7 wrap kinda aliens to ohm out to a sweet 0.28 for my stack.

Anybody out there?


----------



## Grand Guru (17/12/20)

Is that your house in the corner?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## dombank (17/12/20)

For me - a hot vape compensates for the lack of nic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (17/12/20)

Contact Coiled by Josh Roman or Lazy Panda on FB. Both in CT and great coil makers

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

